# Caulk over grout



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Brad Nailer said:


> I've got a shower/tub with tile surround. The caulking along the tile/tub seam is becoming moldy in spots so I'm wanting to replace the caulk. The house is 9 years old, we're the original owners. Bathroom has never been remodeled so this is the builder's work (well, their contractor's work).
> 
> As I was first trying to remove the old caulk, it seemed like either the caulk was super cheap and petrified or they caulked over grout. Working some more, it appears they caulked over the grout.
> 
> ...




Check out this article:


http://floorelf.com/location-of-weep-holes-in-tile-installations


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm guessing the grout failed and instead of removing it, they just caulked over top. That tells me there is some movement at those joints and grout will fail again. Personally I would remove whatever grout you can and replace with caulk.


----------



## Brad Nailer (Apr 13, 2013)

Bret86844 said:


> I'm guessing the grout failed and instead of removing it, they just caulked over top. That tells me there is some movement at those joints and grout will fail again. Personally I would remove whatever grout you can and replace with caulk.


The house is a new build, we're the original owners and the bathrooms have never been touched.

I have learned a little more since I originally posted.

I have seen some videos where they talk about weep holes at the bottom of the tile and that the tub itself should have a lip of some sort to divert water at which point you leave a small gap in the caulk to allow water to come out. Looking at both tubs, there are no weep holes so any water getting behind the tile will be trapped behind the grout and caulk at the bottom.

I've also seen some videos showing where people have caulked over grout and how there has been water getting behind the tile and making it's way down the wall and settling behind the grout/caulk line, which then causes mold to form which then leaches all the way out through the caulk. It's not mold forming on the outside of the caulk, it's coming through the caulk.

In my tub, the caulk line up one corner of the tub has separated from the tile on one side. There is also one horizontal grout line on the side wall that also shows some separation from the tile, extending from one end of the wall to the other. When I look up at the corners where the ceiling and walls come together, above the tile, I see some small cracks in the paint. It all looks like a product of settling.

What I have decided to do, since a lot of the grout in one corner and along the bottom of the tile has come out with the caulk, and there is that horizontal "crack" in the grout along one wall, I am removing all the grout and will be regrouting the whole tub and will then recaulk the corners and along the bottom.

The grout we bought has it's own sealer in it and is also mold resistant, as is the caulk we bought. Once it's all done, there should be no water getting behind the tile (unless I screwed up the grout job) meaning no water building up along the bottom of the wall.


----------



## weekendscrub (Apr 7, 2017)

Bret86844 said:


> I'm guessing the grout failed and instead of removing it, they just caulked over top. That tells me there is some movement at those joints and grout will fail again. Personally I would remove whatever grout you can and replace with caulk.


that is exactly what i would have suspected


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Caulking should have been used where the tub meets the wall and anyplace the tile changes direction or meets a different material, not grout.
Never once have I seen drain holes left.
Properly installed tile with sealed grout does not leak.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I have never seen a tub with weep holes there. Interesting concept. Makes sense in theory, but probably overkill in real life. If this was a big issue, I'd expect to see people with failing tile and mold problems there. It just doesn't happen. I will continue to caulk all the way around.


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Brad, In my tenure as a general contractor I have installed many tiled showers. (MANY) During that time, I've heard so many problems arising from "framing movement" after installation. In every case the problem was grout used in corners, instead of caulk. (except for improper installation) Wood moves after installation. If tile is laid correctly, it will move with the framing members. Grout is essentially mortar and rigid, and cracks. Think of it this way: would you grout your base molding, or crown ? Some folks seem to over think the installation. It's as simple as installing something that remains pliable, and moves with the wood. ie: Caulk....................... And, I have never left weep holes in a shower. 

just sayin :vs_cool:


----------



## Brad Nailer (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, I'm a month and a half into this project. Been way too busy with other things to devote enough time to get this done in short order.

Anyway, I have a question about how much grout I've removed and whether it will be ok to put on the new grout over it. I've attached a couple of pictures to show you what it looks like.

I'm using one of those little vibrating tools with the pointed end. A photo is attached of it as well.

So, does all the grout have to come out or is it ok as is to grout over?


----------

